# Waiting for Countdown Timer - Sometimes there...sometimes not



## Brisket99 (Feb 9, 2020)

Is there a trick to this to appear?
Even if I (think) am at the exact green pickup location, sometimes the countdown timer does not appear?
Of course, between 3:30am and 6:30am when the passenger is in no real hurry to get in my car is when i notice it the most.
Without it, a no-show will not get me a cancellation fee.
Any ideas on how to ensure the timer is happening every time?


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Brisket99 said:


> Is there a trick to this to appear?
> Even if I (think) am at the exact green pickup location, sometimes the countdown timer does not appear?
> Of course, between 3:30am and 6:30am when the passenger is in no real hurry to get in my car is when i notice it the most.
> Without it, a no-show will not get me a cancellation fee.
> Any ideas on how to ensure the timer is happening every time?


Have heard of using the clock to time it?


----------

